# What type and thickness of glass should i use?!?!



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

i want to build a tank that is 48''long 24''wide 24''tall. i need to know what type of glass i should use and how thick it should be. keeping in mind i'm going to need to drill holes in the back piece for the sump. i'm not sure but i'd imagine that would weaken the glass. i'm going to bring the back wall in 6 inches for the DIY background and then cut into that.so that will change the volume of water not sure if that matters or not. thanks for helping me figure it out in advance.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Unless you have a really cheap source for glass building ONE glass tank is rarely worth the cost/effort. I think that is a standard tank size and you should be able to find them readily. Yup, that's a 120.

Considering you'd need to brace it with extra glass, or find a frame, I think that the work isn't quite worth it.

I'd look into commercially available tanks--- from the 100-150g size. If you were talking plywood I'd be giving a whole different speach.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah i'm not sure how much i'd save. i was hoping i could find a good glass place. theres one near my house and my dad knows them plus i think they said they would give me a small military discount. i'll look into it though and if i'm only going to save a few bucks it probably wouldnt be worth the time. thanks though i appreciate it.

still if anyone knows how think the glass should be i'll still need that just to get a price estimate


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Half inch would work, but perimeter (euro) bracing at the top and bottom would be a good safety. The cheapest I have seen for a new 120 for is $300 from a manufacturer in Tennessee, but you have to pick it up, or meet them at a fish convention where they are bringing a semi-full of tanks. When I wasn't looking for a tank, they brought a truck full of tanks to a fish convention I went to three miles from my house.


----------



## JBS (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO and according to GARF's site, 3/8 plate will be fine but you must brace or use a frame. If it is a standard size, you can get a frame for $10 or so. Do't use tempered glass if you're drilling it, plus tempered will raise the cost beyond what a store bought tank will cost.
If you can get to a convention, that is the time to buy a tank.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks i'll have to look into fish conventions. i've never been but it sounds nice


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

i have seen very nice used 120 tanks sell for 100- 150$ for just the tank. up to 400$ if you get lots of other stuff with it. i would check Craigslist first before even starting to think about building a standard sized tank.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

i've never used Craigslist before. i'm checking it out now. thanks though. if theres any other great sites like that please let me know.


----------



## joker76 (Dec 4, 2007)

where would someone grab a frame for a tank,mines cracked and wouldn't mind replacing it?


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

couldnt tell you. you should probably try a new thread


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

joker76 said:


> where would someone grab a frame for a tank,mines cracked and wouldn't mind replacing it?


post on craigslist asking for a broken or cracked tank the same dimensions as yours, or ask on feecycle for one.

them just remove and rebuild yours, you might get some glass for a plywood tank the same time


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

craigs list is awesome check it out


----------

